# 69 gto missing vin tag



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

When i got the car the guy said someone at one time had stolen it the car was from washington .The high patrol slap sticker near area were vin tag is says relocated
an now has it on the door . I looking for reproduction vin tag any takers can direct me. I appreciate your help. 


this car is for sale $11500 

650 898-5678 Joe


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It is illegal in most if not all states to reproduce a VIN tag. Some states such as Oklahoma it is illegal to reproduce the Fisher Body Data (Trim) tag.


----------

